# For you Favre Haters!



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

This is hilarious...I mean Favrelous...

http://www.packersnews.com/legacy/favrelous/


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

I hate that Brett Favreeea somehting something. 
:withstupid:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

"Captain Favrelous" I Mean come on he has never been the type of guy to fall into these kind of things. I hate him with a passion, but I have always respected him and the way he approaches and plays the game, but after this I'm not sure if I do.


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Awww, it must SUCK not to have a professional football team to root for.....Just like it SUCKS not to have enough pheasant or ducks to hunt here. I feel your pain. :beer: please!!!


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

woodpecker said:


> Yeah, if we had a pro team here then Wisconsin would want one too!!


haha, that one never gets old.


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

lol, yep maybe someday we will be back.


----------

